# BubbleGum Arm64 board



## Phishfry (Jul 30, 2016)

A tiny 64-bit Arm board for consumers:
http://www.96boards.org/products/ce/bubblegum96/

http://betanews.com/2016/07/29/ubuntu-core-linux-ucrobotics-bubblegum-96


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 31, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> A tiny 64-bit Arm board for consumers:
> http://www.96boards.org/products/ce/bubblegum96/
> 
> http://betanews.com/2016/07/29/ubuntu-core-linux-ucrobotics-bubblegum-96



... And I thought I was the only one accumulating too many of these things     If you get one to try, maybe you could let us know if any support is available and whether or not it's beyond the usual _get-it-up-and-running_ level.


----------



## Atsuri (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for the headsup, Phishfry. It seems these ARM boards are getting more and more performant. 2 GB RAM? Full HD video decoding? This is already a force to be reckoned with...

Phishfry, are you planning on buying one of those for FreeBSD testing? I can already envision a huge _overmind_ cluster with this board as the central AI.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 31, 2016)

Atsuri said:


> are you planning on buying one of those for FreeBSD testing


Maybe in 2-3 months if it actually materializes... I would not buy it expecting FreeBSD to work on it. It is nice to see Arm64 products. 
Linero seems to be pushing designs along.


----------

